# Desk Plans



## cgrayson (Sep 12, 2018)

Does anybody know where I can find these desk plans or something very similar? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's pretty simple, would you like help making your own plans? Before you do that, do you have the tools to make cabinet doors? You would need a router, coping and sticking set and a cabinet door raised panel bit. 

The desk is shown with full extension drawer slides. Do you want mechanical slides on the drawers? Generally good furniture is only done with wooden slides.


----------



## cgrayson (Sep 12, 2018)

Steve - Thanks for the response. Yes, I have all of the proper tools. The part I struggle with is the drawers. Not the draws them self but the placement of them. How to figure out the distance between them so they are even. I am familiar with using mechanical slides but I am open to learning how to make wooden slides. I did look on youtube for them. See photo of what I am referring to.


----------

